# Fertility Jewelry...Anyone?



## MountainMama2Be (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm considering purchasing a fertility goddess or other such fertility assisting/inspiring charm for a necklace. It's just a constant (if you don't take it off) reminder of your goal and the journey you're on and it can be a positive and inspiring helper. I've also heard that certain stones (Moonstone for example) is supposed to aide in fertility so the charm might come with it.

Is anyone else using one and if so...which and where did you buy it from and why?

Also...if you know of anyone who was having infertility issues for a long period of time (say a year or more) and began using one and bam...pregnant (thus the believe that it might work) please post the story/experience as well.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I hope you find something that has meaning to you.









My husband always wears a Thor's hammer, and he told me when we first met that it had a fertility component. I told him to watch that thing.


----------



## MountainMama2Be (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe no one else has posted on this thread. There are tons of fertility jewelry options offered all over the internet on various websites and in physical stores as well. Has no one else looked into this? Maybe I'm the only one! LOL


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

It's never entered my mind! But I kind of like the theory.


----------



## MountainMama2Be (Feb 18, 2009)

I picked up some stones at a Metaphysical shop that are supposed to be good for fertility: garnet & rainbow moonstone and I bought a fertility goddess pendant/charm that has rainbow moonstone on the belly part I have around my neck as a necklace along with rainbow moonstone earrings and a rainbow moonstone ring. That ought to cover it! LOL


----------



## Cassi Mahlum (Oct 15, 2013)

You could also place a moonstone under your mattress. Ummm. And I believe selenite in the area helps as well. This site also mentions a bunch of others http://injewels.net/blogs/news/6121852-fertility-gemstones-for-increasing-fertility


----------



## MountainMama2Be (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cassi Mahlum*
> 
> You could also place a moonstone under your mattress. Ummm. And I believe selenite in the area helps as well. This site also mentions a bunch of others http://injewels.net/blogs/news/6121852-fertility-gemstones-for-increasing-fertility


I got rainbow moonstone (for fertility) and lithium quartz (more for sleep issues like insomnia) and placed them in my pillowcase and I tell ya what.....they cleared up my insomnia issues overnight. Every once in awhile I still have sleep issues (falling asleep or if I wake during the night, falling back asleep) but it's only about 10% of the time now...whereas it used to be about 3 or so nights a week! I'm much more refreshed that's for sure!

As far as the moonstone helping with my fertility...not so much so far. We've been TTC now for 5 months. But...it is also supposed to be for a healthy pregnancy so that's why I just wear it during the TTC time and throughout the pregnancy every time. I leave my necklace and ring on even while showering. The only time I take it off is for swimming laps at the gym because of the chlorine in the pool.


----------



## earthmoma (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a family member with fertility problems, finally conceived and lost the baby at 7 months. My MIL bought a fertility necklace, gave it to her and she conceived twins who are happy and healthy!


----------

